# Deer farm fined



## gadeerwoman (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/content/displaypressrelease.asp?ArticleID=1448


----------



## fishtail (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, that's probably the ones we see going to Athens off of Hwy15.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 24, 2009)

> Moreover, it was discovered that he was moving farmed deer from one property and placing them in a high-fence shooting pen on a different property. These movements raise concern regarding questionable required health certifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whchunter (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hmmm*

If this is the same guy I'm thinking of he has the red deer farm outside of Sandersville and was at the food plot/land management program in Tennille several years ago. At that time he was having issues and appealing to everyone that would listen to be sympathetic to his exotic animal management goals.


----------



## money-dog (Apr 24, 2009)

There are couple of different deer farms in Washington Co.

Lets be careful before we start pointing fingers


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 24, 2009)

The deer farm in question is on Highway 15 North about halfway between Sandersville and Warthen.  I know because I was raised in Sandersville and know jens.  

The Dept of Agriculture gave him a license and let him raise the deer, but when CWD became such a big deal they would not let him sell the deer.  Mr. Brynteson was stuck with several herds of deer that he could not sell or move from his property.  

In response to this, he appealed to everyone and their mother to try to get something worked out so that he could do something with the deer (got petitions signed and stuff like that).

I understand that he broke the law and am not taking his side, but I feel that he kinda got stuck between a rock and a hard place because he either had to break the law or just hold all of these deer that he has to feed and care for (and I might add has alot of money tied up in).


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 24, 2009)

deerslayer357 said:


> The Dept of Agriculture gave him a license and let him raise the deer, but when CWD became such a big deal they would not let him sell the deer.  Mr. Brynteson was stuck with several herds of deer that he could not sell or move from his property.



This is not entirely accurate from what I know and understand. Up until now, he could have sold his deer in a variety of ways. All he had to do was maintain the certified brucellosis and tuberculosis free status of the herd through annual testing. In addition, he would have had to participate in a Chronic Wasting Disease surveillance program approved by the Dept. of Agriculture, which basically means that he would have to test all farmed deer, 6 months old or older, that die by means other than slaughter (meaning at an approved facility like cattle). By enacting these agricultlural business practices, he could have sold them essentially anywhere. But he chose not to do these things. In fact, I think they are required by Agriculture (40-13-4-.15 and 40-13-3-.07).

Or, he could have developed a marketing plan (usually part of a business plan) that sought to create a market for either meat (most likely market) or antler velvet (a virility homeopathic which Viagra replaced) to Georgia meat markets, grocery stores, or restaurants. Then orders for the meat would result in sold animals going to a USDA inspected slaughtering facility for slaughter and packaging. Either he did not do this (or do it well) or there simply is no viable market for this in Georgia.




> In response to this, he appealed to everyone and their mother to try to get something worked out so that he could do something with the deer (got petitions signed and stuff like that).



Not exactly, what he did was seek to change the law that prohibits shoot-to-kill fee operations (known by other simple names), which law he knew existed when he freely chose to enter the deer farming business. This is vastly different that seeking a solution to sell the herd. In fact, he unsuccessfully lobbied to have the law change. However, hunters and hunting organizations rallied in opposition to his effort and soundly defeated his effort. I was present at some of the legislative meetings on his effort.



> I understand that he broke the law and am not taking his side, but I feel that he kinda got stuck between a rock and a hard place



Agreed.  But, sometimes we all make bad decisions that may eventually put us between a rock and hard place; however, it is still no excuse to break the law and we must own our decisions, take repsonsibility for our actions and be held responsible for them.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 24, 2009)

"however, it is still no excuse to break the law and we must own our decisions, take repsonsibility for our actions and be held responsible for them."

I completely agree.  You may be right about him trying to change the laws for high-fence hunting, I don't know.  I do know that I don't see any sport in shooting a wild animal in a pen!

I remember that he was complaining about the fact that he couldn't sell the deer though.  He was a member of the Washington County Meat Goat Association, which I was also a member of.  At one of the meetings he was complaining about the fact that he was stuck with the deer.  I asked him directly (probably 2 years ago now) if he meant that he could not sell them in any form and he told me that the Department of Ag had him locked down and he couldn't move any animals from the premises.
Now that may be because he didn't maintain the Tb and brucelosis status of the herds.  But of course, if that was the case he didn't go into all of that.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 24, 2009)

I've done forgotten what they looked like.
Do y'all know what type of deer they are? 
From the highway at about 65mph they looked small with huge racks for the body size. 
They were laying down together, all in a circle.
Were they possibly Fallow deer?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 24, 2009)

he has mostly Red deer, with some fallow deer.  The red deer are about 300 pounds full grown I think and the fallow deer are smaller than our whitetails.
The red deer look to me like a cross between a deer and a elk or beef cow.

And yeah, they do have huge racks for their size.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (May 7, 2009)

the thing that gets me is he bought abd paid for the deers. he conduct the hunts on his property. if he's trying to get some of his money back  so be it.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 13, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> the thing that gets me is he bought abd paid for the deers. he conduct the hunts on his property. if he's trying to get some of his money back  so be it.



So in your world we can violate the law as long as we're doing it for money?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 13, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> the thing that gets me is he bought abd paid for the deers. he conduct the hunts on his property. if he's trying to get some of his money back  so be it.



I've got a friend that has some marijuana seeds that he bought and paid for, and wants to grow them on his property.

Seems to be some sort of niggling regulatory problem keeping him from getting some of his money back.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys wrote that to see what kinda responses would be posted. The law is the law........


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2012)

bump


----------

